# Cubesmith Question



## rubxcube (Jan 19, 2011)

Well, I recently ordered some regular 3x3 stickers on 01/15/11 @ cubesmith.com, due to what Ive heard theyre really good stickers. Just wanted 2 make sure if its true or not, whether cubesmith is a good place to buy them

&&& I would like to know a bit about their shipping. Whats the average time you get the stuff you ordered?
I didnt use paypal so do I get a tracking number?
And I live in Florida / Miami, should it take longer?
0.o

Thanksss


----------



## PowerCuber (Jan 19, 2011)

I got my order in about a week, and yes the sticker quality is amazing! Cubesmith is by far the best out there. The colors are great too.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 19, 2011)

rubxcube said:


> Well, I recently ordered some regular 3x3 stickers on 01/15/11 @ cubesmith.com, due to what Ive heard theyre really good stickers. Just wanted 2 make sure if its true or not, whether cubesmith is a good place to buy them
> 
> &&& I would like to know a bit about their shipping. Whats the average time you get the stuff you ordered?
> I didnt use paypal so do I get a tracking number?
> ...


 
It's fine. Next time order the smaller stickers half bright, but also with the light blue.


----------



## Your Mother (Jan 19, 2011)

I <3 Cubesmith. They have an amazing variety, amazing quality, amazing service, amazing shipping. They are obviously amazing.


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 19, 2011)

Mine came to Ireland in 4 days


----------



## splinteh (Jan 19, 2011)

omg... When I ordered like a year ago, it took like a month


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jan 19, 2011)

why do people buy stuff and then ask if it was a good choice?


----------



## 4. (Jan 20, 2011)

Since shipping from america to iceland is **** mine came after like 3 weeks and my 1+ kg lightake order was a week faster (from china!)


----------



## theace (Jan 20, 2011)

The quality is awesome. My latest order took about 2 weeks to get here


----------



## chris410 (Jan 20, 2011)

They take a few days to ship depending on what you order however, they are great quality. It seems that their 3x3 stickers ship faster than the 4x4 and larger...I recently ordered stickers for my 7x7 and it took them 3 days to ship, I suspect they cut the stickers according to order so the shipping times may vary.


----------



## rubxcube (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank youuu for th infoo


----------



## rubxcube (Jan 21, 2011)

numerous people have told me the same thingg!
will definitely do so the next time I orderr!


----------



## rubxcube (Jan 21, 2011)

Hmm, what kind of stickers were they??
0.o


----------



## WilliamCuber (Jan 21, 2011)

Crap I Ordered A Nice Sized Order. 3x3-7x7. I Guess It's Gonna Take A While. It's Already been 6 Days and they haven't shipped yet!


----------



## Vinny (Jan 21, 2011)

It took me 2 weeks to get mine... He took over a week to ship the damned stickers... And I'm within the US.

Once you get your shipped e-mail, it's expected to be 2-5 days from then, if you're within the US.


----------



## WilliamCuber (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks For THe Help Vinny. I Find It Outrageous That someone can take so long to ship stickers!


----------



## Vinny (Jan 21, 2011)

Well the only reason I think that happened is because I ordered like $16 worth of stickers... I remember a long time ago I ordered a set of Square-1 stickers, and those took about a week to arrive... Probably because he has to make all the stickers, but it was pretty ridiculous waiting 2 weeks...


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 21, 2011)

I ordered 6 days ago and my tiles haven't been shipped yet. This is quite surprising since my last 2 orders were shipped the next day and I've spent $250 with them in a year. I assumed they had flagged me as a valued customer and would make sure my orders are shipped promptly. No real hassle but I've got a bunch of naked GuHongs that are freezing their centre caps off.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jan 21, 2011)

rubxcube said:


> Thank youuu for th infoo


 


rubxcube said:


> numerous people have told me the same thingg!
> will definitely do so the next time I orderr!


 


rubxcube said:


> Hmm, what kind of stickers were they??
> 0.o


 
i dun understnd ur grammr. Triple post say what? 



WilliamCuber said:


> Thanks For THe Help Vinny. I Find It Outrageous That someone can take so long to ship stickers!


 


WilliamCuber said:


> Crap I Ordered A Nice Sized Order. 3x3-7x7. I Guess It's Gonna Take A While. It's Already been 6 Days and they haven't shipped yet!


 
I admire the effort you put to capitalize every word.


----------



## Vinny (Jan 21, 2011)

cube-o-holic said:


> I ordered 6 days ago and my tiles haven't been shipped yet. This is quite surprising since my last 2 orders were shipped the next day and I've spent $250 with them in a year. I assumed they had flagged me as a valued customer and would make sure my orders are shipped promptly. No real hassle but I've got a bunch of naked GuHongs that are freezing their centre caps off.


 
If you read some of the FAQ on the website, it tells you that he fills orders in the order that they come.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 21, 2011)

Did you even read my post? How many people spend that much each year?
If they were sensible they would look after such customers.
I also said 'no real hassle'. It doesn't bother me, but it's not good business.


----------



## Vinny (Jan 21, 2011)

cube-o-holic said:


> Did you even read my post? How many people spend that much each year?
> If they were sensible they would look after such customers.
> I also said 'no real hassle'. It doesn't bother me, but it's not good business.


 
And if he did that then it would take a month for standard customers to get their stickers, then they would probably get frustrated and he would lose customers...

I mean I would understand where you're coming from, but I just think that it's fine the way he's doing things...


----------



## ruff48 (Jan 21, 2011)

cube-o-holic said:


> Did you even read my post? How many people spend that much each year?
> If they were sensible they would look after such customers.
> I also said 'no real hassle'. It doesn't bother me, but it's not good business.


 
Just because you spend more money doesn't mean you should have a priority.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 21, 2011)

Why would it take so much longer? If an order comes through for over $50 and they ship it straight away I highly doubt it would set back the other orders by more than a day, if that.

It's only 'fine' because the is no other option. If there was, people wouldn't wait 'up to 2 weeks' for there order to be shipped when they could get them quicker from a different source. It would help to reduce the prices as well. of course you can always get discount from cubesmiths if you order 100 or more of a certain item.



ruff48 said:


> Just because you spend more money doesn't mean you should have a priority.



Wow. Did you just graduate from business school or something?
Looking after high spending customers. What a stupid idea. What was I thinking.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh, really?


----------



## Vinny (Jan 22, 2011)

cube-o-holic said:


> Wow. Did you just graduate from business school or something?
> Looking after high spending customers. What a stupid idea. What was I thinking.


 
Dude, chill out. You say that you don't mind but you're jumping down peoples' throats the second they come up with an opinion different from yours.

If he gave high valued customers priority, he wouldn't have time to make stickers for the regular customers, then it would take forever for them to get their stickers as I said. I think the way he is doing the shipping is fine. I order stickers. He makes stickers. He ships stickers. I get my sticker. Happy face.


----------



## pooya13 (May 26, 2011)

Hi guys, does anybody know of an online store in Asia that sells cubesmith stickers?


----------



## Athefre (May 26, 2011)

http://cube4you.com/cube4you-vinyl-3x3x3-sticker-w-p-329.html


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 26, 2011)

I've found that if you order alot of different things (2x2-5x5, and custom single sets), it takes a much longer time. I ordered that ad it took almost 3 weeks. (Within the US). When I ordered 3x3 tiles, it only took a week.


----------



## Fred Bloggs (May 26, 2011)

I ordered a cube from Lightake and some stickers from Cubesmith at the same time. They both arrived on the same day! China-England, America-England
Also the spacing of the stickers is too small to allow the transfer of all 9 in one go to a GuHong. They need to be done 1 at a time which is a pain.


----------



## Selkie (May 26, 2011)

Fred Bloggs said:


> I ordered a cube from Lightake and some stickers from Cubesmith at the same time. They both arrived on the same day! China-England, America-England
> Also the spacing of the stickers is too small to allow the transfer of all 9 in one go to a GuHong. They need to be done 1 at a time which is a pain.


 
That was a fast Lightake order! I usually receive Cubesmith orders long before my Lightake ones.

To be fair all 3x3's are different sizes. DaYan supplied stickers are spaced for GuHongs, Cubesmith stickers will no doubt fit a size of cube somewhere but they are universal. Stickers applied one by one is a small price to pay IMO for the quality.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## maggotcuber (May 27, 2011)

They have really great service. My last order took only about 2 weeks but they messed it up and sent me the wrong thing. I sent the guy an email about it and he sent me what I needed and I got to keep the other stuff. Plus he replied in about 5 days which is pretty fast with how many orders he gets.


----------



## Itchy Cacti (Jun 10, 2011)

Cubesmith is great. The quality is amazing. They also sell tiles, which last a *long* time. They are based in California, so shipping is fast anywhere in the US. I live in Texas, and my most recent order took about a week to arrive from when I ordered it.


----------

